# Being good hosts



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Sis and I had company last night on the bank.
A friend visited and we found Jason this beautiful 
flathead.



















We plan on getting back out after a night off.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I'll be your friend!!!!! Nice fish

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish Jason!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

Congrats on a hawg!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I not sure if I emphasized enough how many nights it normally takes to find a fish like this to Jason. In all fairness he was talking about how much he was enjoying the trip before we caught that fish.


----------



## catfishcc (Oct 28, 2013)

Nice fish! way to go


----------

